# Home owner did it



## TraTech (Jan 22, 2012)

Lady was so proud she did it herself, best part was she was a insurance adjuster. I politely said it looks good for someone who doesn't do it for a living.


----------



## JK949 (Mar 18, 2009)

She forgot the first rule of plumbing.


----------



## Mississippiplum (Sep 30, 2011)

That's like a 10 inch trap seal lol

sent from the jobsite porta-potty


----------



## beachplumber (Feb 7, 2010)

Does she own a second home in n.c.. i,ve got pic fiercly similar. Lol


----------



## 504Plumber (Jan 26, 2011)

I don't understand it.... Put the tee lower, how hard is that to understand? At least put it under the cabinet and 90 up to the trap.


----------



## Bill (Jun 17, 2008)

Makes me want to get into insurance


----------



## Piper34 (Oct 10, 2011)

She should sue herself that's ridiculous


----------



## user2090 (Sep 26, 2009)

504Plumber said:


> I don't understand it.... Put the tee lower, how hard is that to understand? At least put it under the cabinet and 90 up to the trap.



We take for granted how easy some concepts are. If you were truly ignorant on a particular topic, it might seem more reasonable to try that. 

Plumbing is not as easy as so many make it out to be. We have a heck of a collection of pictures on here to prove it.


----------



## vinpadalino (Aug 27, 2010)

Good laugh just what I needed..


----------



## bizzybeeplumbin (Jul 19, 2011)

That is one trap that will never siphon. I have a number of customers that don't use their sinks enough, this will solve their issues.

Thank her for me. I'm gonna make bank


----------



## Bathroomgetaway (May 18, 2011)

I think she forgot the double trap haha


----------



## slayrider (Feb 14, 2012)

Should have bought the more expensive book at HD, I would ask to see electrical work for fun.


----------



## TMTFrenchie (Jun 11, 2012)

****t does not run up hill
:thumbup:


----------



## pilot light (Apr 21, 2012)

She did wipe her joints though!:thumbup:


----------

